# Navigateur par défaut



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'emploie OS 9.2.2 et je souhaiterais qu'il lance Netscape plutot qu'Internet Explorer.

Comment puis-je lui indiquer quel progamme lancer par défaut ?

Merci pour votre aide (je suis débutant sur mac et os 9).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2007)

bonjour 
de m&#233;moire ( j'utilise plus OS9)
Ca se regle tr&#232;s simplement dans les preferences d'un des 2 navigateurs ( je ne sais plus lequel des 2)
il y a un r&#233;glage " navigateur par d&#233;faut"


----------



## Vivid (24 Janvier 2007)

oui c'est ca, tu clique sur icab ou un autre et de memoire il ne te demande meme pas autre chose, regarde dans les preferences de ton navigateur.
Le plus recent des navigateur pour Os 9 c'est icab, mozilla a ete arreter, netscape aussi est plante.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Janvier 2007)

Hello,
bon, et bien moi qui est installé Netscape sous Mac os 9.2.2 pour lire les fichiers htlm grapillés sur le net je suis déjà, encore, toujours obsolète ?

Patrick


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2007)

Vous allez pas vous battre 
La question  "obsolence" a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;gl&#233;e par Apple:
OS9 n'est plus officiellement support&#233; ( par le support Apple).
Ca ne l'emp&#234;che pas d'etre un bon OS


----------



## claude72 (24 Janvier 2007)

Harpadero a dit:


> Comment puis-je lui indiquer quel progamme lancer par défaut ?


Ça se configure dans "Internet Config".


----------



## Bernard53 (24 Janvier 2007)

Harpadero a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'emploie OS 9.2.2 et je souhaiterais qu'il lance Netscape plutot qu'Internet Explorer.
> 
> ...



Vous ouvrez le Tableau de bord *Internet*, ensuite vous allez à l'onglet *Web* et tout en bas à *Navigateur Web par défaut* vous choisissez.

Salutations.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Vous ouvrez le Tableau de bord *Internet*, ensuite vous allez à l'onglet *Web* et tout en bas à *Navigateur Web par défaut* vous choisissez.
> 
> Salutations.



Merci beaucoup, le problème est résolu.


----------



## Vivid (25 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Ça se configure dans "Internet Config".



je l'avais oublier ceului-la :rose:.

A ce propos icab plante joyeusement quand je clique sur le forum (le premier lien de la page principale de mac generation).
qui navigue sous os 9 et avec quel navigateur?

a+


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> je l'avais oublier ceului-la :rose:.
> 
> A ce propos icab plante joyeusement quand je clique sur le forum (le premier lien de la page principale de mac generation).
> qui navigue sous os 9 et avec quel navigateur?
> ...



Netscape, Mozila et IE :rose:


----------



## Vivid (25 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Netscape, Mozila et IE :rose:



sous os 9?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

Ben oui, il y en a aussi quelques autres, moins connus, comme iCab, par exemple.


----------



## Vivid (26 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, il y en a aussi quelques autres, moins connus, comme iCab, par exemple.



je sais bien, mais est-ce qu'il les utilisent sous os 9? a ma connaissance a part icab, les autres plantes (icab moins que les autres) mise a part  pour IE que je connais pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

Il m'arrive encore de travailler sous OS 9, parfois, lorsque je dois aller sur internet, j'utilise Mozilla ou IE 5.1, &#231;a leur arrive bien, parfois de planter, mais pas plus que &#231;a, hein ! Ils sont loins de planter &#224; chaque fois. Par contre, comme ils ne sont plus d&#233;velopp&#233;s, c'est vrai que certains sites ne fonctionnent pas tout &#224; fait comme ils devraient (sur le forum, par exemple, lorsque je veux &#233;crire comme &#231;a pour mod&#233;rer, eh ben je dois entrer les balises &#224; la main, Mozilla ne me permettant pas de choisir la couleur).


----------

